# [xorg-server] Cuelgue del sistema al iniciar las X (open)

## 202801

Hola.

Con sudor de sangre, hígado y la ayuda de mi novio, tengo instalado gentoo en un IBM ThinkPad R50e. Cuando quise actualizar el sistema (y actualizar la version del xorg-server a 1.6) me encontré al reiniciar mi equipo con que las X no inician correctamente. Concretamente se me cuelga el sistema completamente, y lo único que me aparece es una pantalla negra con este signo: 

```
_
```

Pero sin parpadear, y sin que el ordenador reaccione ante nada (a parte de la necesidad de apagarlo bruscamente).

Cuando miro los logs en /var/log/Xorg.0.log y demás, el log está completamente vacío (lo que me hace pensar que se cuelga bruscamente el sistema). He seguido la guía de actualización a xorg-server 1.5 (creo, la de evdev) y lo conseguí con ayuda externa. Ahora también he seguido la guía de actualización (la que aparece con eselect news), pero a pesar de seguir paso a paso la guía no he conseguido arreglarlo. 

Por favor, ayudenme antes de tener que pasarme a ubuntu u otro windows camuflado, que ahora estoy muy contenta con Gentoo   :Embarassed: 

Gracias de antemano. 

P.D. Descarto que se trate un problema de configuración, ya que he quitado el xorg.conf por si la moscas, para que me autodetecte el hardware, pero no lo consigo...

----------

## pelelademadera

este... me parece que no arrancaste hal

tenes que hacer un 

```
rc-update add hald default
```

para poder hacerlo, vas a tener que iniciar en modo interactivo, y pedirle q no arranque xdm

hal ha mejorado mucho con las X. hace un tiempo era un quilombo, seguias luchando con el xorg.conf

----------

## 202801

Me temo mucho que ya tengo hald puesto en el runlevel de boot. Quiero remarcar que en la versión anterior, la 1.5, las X me funcionaban perfectamente así como el teclado y el ratón.

También añadir que ya he probado revdep-rebuild. Incluso he hecho un emerge --emptytree --deep xorg-server, pero no funciona...  :Sad: 

Grácias igualmente.   :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

En el elog de xorg-server ya te advierte de esto y de como solucionarlo.

 *Quote:*   

>         ewarn "You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.5"
> 
>         ewarn "or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because"
> 
>         ewarn "of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem."
> ...

 

----------

## 202801

Ya he reinstalado todos los drivers, y me sigue pasando lo mismo. TT_TT

Concretamente he hecho:

```

qlist -I -C x11-drivers/

emerge --oneshot [lista de drivers]

```

Tambien he hecho un revdep-rebuild, i ha estado trabajando...

Grácias por la aportación de todas formas. En parte va bien para animar a seguir buscando.   :Wink: 

P.D: Me siento como una HOYGAN   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Txema

Si los logs de Xorg están vacíos puede que el error esté antes de iniciar las X, ¿has mirado todos los demás logs (/var/log/messages o syslog y /var/log/rc.log)? para activar el registro de openrc deberás modificar el archivo /etc/rc.conf:

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> rc_logger="YES"

 

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por si sirve de algo, cuando parezca que está todo perdido y nada responde, prueba con SysRq.

A ver si después de haber pulsado la E o la I iniciado SysRq te devuelve a la consola y se ve algo en los logs.

Otra mas: Que ocurre al iniciar X como root?

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *tornekov wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Con sudor de sangre, hígado y la ayuda de mi novio, tengo instalado gentoo en un IBM ThinkPad R50e. Cuando quise actualizar el sistema (y actualizar la version del xorg-server a 1.6) me encontré al reiniciar mi equipo con que las X no inician correctamente. Concretamente se me cuelga el sistema completamente, y lo único que me aparece es una pantalla negra con este signo: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esto es un tiro al azar, pero, por si acaso...

He tenido síntomas muy similares usando el driver gráfico fglrx, tras actualizar el servidor X (incluyendo el cursor congelado en la esquina superior izquierda tras lanzar startx). Éste driver a veces falla, y en lugar de abortar X como todos los drivers decentes, simplemente deja el pc colgado. Si estás usando dicho driver gráfico prueba a recompilarlo, y luego ejecuta eselect opengl set ati. Antes de compilarlo asegúrate de que /usr/src/linux apunta al kernel que estés usando ahora mismo (uname -r).

Si no usas dicho driver, entonces ignora el post.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Estoy con i92guboj sobre lo que escribió.

En mi pc de sobremesa también me pasó algo similar con el driver de fglrx, envez de cuando no funciona abortar las X y volver al terminal lo deja ahi colgado..

Estube un tiempo con el driver generico "vesa" hasta que me hizó falta de nuevo la aceleración opengl y 3d y no tubé más opción que actualizar fglrx y volver a configurarlo en el archivo xorg.conf.

Si no usas fglrx como driver para xorg, pues, yo empezaria por descartar el driver de video, cambia en la linea Driver por vesa y utiliza el driver genérico para ver si van por ahi los tiros.

!!Antes de cambiar la linea en el xorg.conf por vesa directamente, tienes que emerger dicho modulo, no recuerdo el nombre exácto del paquete, busca en portage con: emerge -s vesa.

Un saludo.

----------

